# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Stratco Gable flashing to gutter

## davidajelliott

I recently have erected my new Stratco shed but i am unsure on how to marry the Gable end flashing to the gutter , any suggestions appreciated

----------


## r3nov8or

One of those end cap rivets to hold it down flat on the gutter end cap, but coloured if you can get it. 
(imagine! An end cap inside the gutter! Don't mention the war haha)

----------


## cyclic

Weird flashing design for a barge.
What's the top across the roof look like ?

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

> I recently have erected my new Stratco shed but i am unsure on how to marry the Gable end flashing to the gutter , any suggestions appreciated

  When I do the Gutter / Barge part I set up my gutter so it runs as far as the outside of the side wall sheet Rib plus the barge capping so by trimming the return on the barge off the barge sits flat on the end cap of the gutter.  
If your gutter length is set now you might consider tab and fold like this shed-corner-flashing-barge-gutter-downpipe-corner-flashing - Copy | Steel Sheds in Australia

----------


## Tools

Is it possibly upside down and the vertical folds should be across the roof? 
Tools

----------


## phild01

> Is it possibly upside down and the vertical folds should be across the roof? 
> Tools

   It does seem upside down!

----------


## ringtail

I'd agree

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

It's not upside down!

----------


## ringtail

If it aint upside down it's a bloody horrible flashing application then. Not horiibly fitted, just the wrong application.

----------


## phild01

Yep, that angled bend at the bottom is the same as what would lap over the roofing material.  I would instead expect it to be an almost fully folded 315 lip.

----------


## Tools

Dont be shy, show us the whole profile. 
Tools

----------


## cyclic

> When I do the Gutter / Barge part I set up my gutter so it runs as far as the outside of the side wall sheet Rib plus the barge capping so by trimming the return on the barge off the barge sits flat on the end cap of the gutter.  
> If your gutter length is set now you might consider tab and fold like this shed-corner-flashing-barge-gutter-downpipe-corner-flashing - Copy | Steel Sheds in Australia

   Rivert base of barge to wall flashing, cap end of stand out section, then fold down the top of the flashing into gutter 
As I said, weird way to make a barge flashing.

----------


## pinger

It is an E type barge, it is not upside down. Simpler and neater to finish with a squareline gutter than the half round used here, but too late now.  As shed blog said the barge looks a little long. I would cut it back to the length of the roof sheets and trim the bottom break off the barge and rivet.

----------


## davidajelliott

Thanks for the Advise guys , the Flashing was just "Tacked Up" so i could nut it out ( and was at full length ) . I ended up shortening the Flashing ( cuts at the apex ) and making the Roof sheet / Top side lengths match

----------

